# UFN 24 Championship Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a sign up thread for the Championship Pick 'em League. This UFC event takes place in one week, Saturday March 26th at appr. 6:00 PM EST or 11 PM GMT. The main event is a LHW fight between Antonio Rogerio Nogueira and Phil Davis from the KeyArena in Seattle, WA, USA.









Any paid member can sign up, it does not matter if they have played before or not. Call out anybody who signs up that you want for a matchup quickly because of the late notice. If Machida Karate defends, someone will be fighting him for this...










The scheduled fights include:



> Antonio Rogerio Nogueira vs. Phil Davis
> Dan Hardy vs. Anthony Johnson
> DaMarques Johnson vs. Amir Sadollah
> Leonard Garcia vs. Chan Sung Jung
> ...



Please wait until your confident in your picks before sending them. Because, if the official UFC fight card does not change (Link), *your picks can only be sent one time*. If someone signs up and fails to send their picks, they get an automatic loss in the results and won't be cleared to fight at the next event. The deadline is when the preliminary fights begin live, approximately 6:00 PM EST in the US, or 11:00 PM GMT.

On how to pick fights, lots of helpful info found on Walker's rules/help thread found here: Link.



> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...



Main Event Results pg. 13

hixxy (10-10-1) vs Killstarz (9-8)

Main Card

SpoKen (12-8) vs dudeabides (11-9-1)
BobbyCooper (9-11) vs Rauno (7-4)
Mike28 (3-2) vs edlavis88 (0-2)
HitOrGetHit (10-11) vs Ruckus (8-12)
Bknmax (6-11) vs UFC_OWNS (4-6)

Undercard

Intermission (4-9) vs limba (3-2)
Life B Ez (1-0) vs DragonStriker (0-1)
Ape City (2-2) vs PheelGoodInc (2-2)
attention (7-14) vs Relavate (1-2)











*Members signed up: 

Relavate
attention
PheelGoodInc.
Ape City
Intermission
edlavis88
Killstarz
HitOrGetHit
Mike28
Bknmax
BobbyCooper
DragonStriker
SpoKen
hixxy
Ruckus
Life B Ez
limba
UFC_OWNS
Rauno
dudeabides
*

Thanks for signing up everybody, picks due *Mar. 26th by 6:00 PM Eastern.*


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Sign me up!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Not sure yet..


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

im on sigh.........


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up guys. If you see a Fight night poster for this show that has Davis on it instead of Tito let me know!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Sign me up!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm in.

Side Note: Is Phil Davis via Whatever the [email protected] he wants an acceptable pick?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Thanks for signing up guys. If you see a Fight night poster for this show that has Davis on it instead of Tito let me know!


Made this!
It's the only decent pic i found with Davis that i could use in the poster.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks limba! Using it for the thread. I was bummed that I couldn't find a poster with those 4 on it. Can't leave out the Outlaw and Rumble, they will likely be the best fight.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Having discussed this event with my training camp i am now in. A win here and a win at UFC 129 puts me in line for a title shot. I want Inkdot or Walker, both are higher ranked and have beaten me in the past (Inkdot twice).


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I want to win this and get another shot at the title! I need that belt, it calls me on the phone at night complaining that it's not on my waist.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Sure lets do this going to be a tough card to call.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

count me in dude!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Good card, I'm in


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Glad to see you guys signing up for it, looks like the best UFN card since Silva vs the Sandman. I hope you know it's this coming Saturday, a short turn around from the last UFC. Will do the matchups Wednesday if there is anybody listed on pg. 1 that you want to call out. The champ is sitting this one out, though, must be training already for 129.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> Glad to see you guys signing up for it, looks like the best UFN card since Silva vs the Sandman. I hope you know it's this coming Saturday, a short turn around from the last UFC. Will do the matchups Wednesday if there is anybody listed on pg. 1 that you want to call out. The champ is sitting this one out, though, must be training already for 129.


There isn't even a completely offical card out, I wanted to make my picks earlier, but seen a bunch of rumored or possible still left.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes, they are taking their time putting Garcia vs Korean Zombie 2 and Edwin Figueroa vs. Michael McDonald on there at UFC.com. I will take them off that fight card on pg. 1 if they never do but that would be a bummer, especially for the former.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

whens the next CPL GP starting? 129? 130?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Maybe around UFC 138 or 139 if it's an annual thing and people want to keep doing it.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I am in!!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am in for sure.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

me please. I'd like a top 5 guy if possible, if not, someone who has beaten me in the past that i havent avenged


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey dude, they got an official poster out for this event.

Pretty much the same though.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm in for this. Need a bounce back win after getting KTFO by Limba...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

So, who's next in line?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Hey dude, they got an official poster out for this event.
> 
> Pretty much the same though.


F___ YEAH! 

Looks almost like the one i made!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

sign me up, Dude.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Anybody feeling confident and wants to call me out?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ive spent the last couple of hours going through the fight card and picking my winners. Still not sure on three of them, and im actually tempted to pick Lil Nog by submission..


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I need to get on the main card soon. I am 3-2 and in need of a win.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Mike28 said:


> I need to get on the main card soon. I am 3-2 and in need of a win.


Well i am 0-2 and in desperate need of a win too so i'll give you a fight! Win or Cut style fight!


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> Well i am 0-2 and in desperate need of a win too so i'll give you a fight! Win or Cut style fight!


Yeah I need a win too.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Dont ignore me Walker.. If your too scared then just say so.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Anybody feeling confident and wants to call me out?


I would Love to take that challenge Rauno


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bobby v Rauno sounds a cracking fight!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I would Love to take that challenge Rauno


Nice. I've had fights with Machida followers in the past so i know what to expect-tough fight. Let's do this thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Killstarz said:


> me please. I'd like a top 5 guy if possible, if not, someone who has beaten me in the past that i havent avenged


How about the guy ranked 7th who has a win over you? We could even make that main event spot.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Im in lol


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> Well i am 0-2 and in desperate need of a win too so i'll give you a fight! Win or Cut style fight!


Let's get it on!!!! Let's get FOTN


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up everybody, going to put them up today. Not that it's not cool for people to still sign up. Just one and they'll be an alternate, but every 2 means another matchup.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

hixxy said:


> How about the guy ranked 7th who has a win over you? We could even make that main event spot.


It's a date :thumbsup:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

There we go..

hixxy v Killstarz

Englishman v Englishman


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Any Nog lovers here who wants to make a little, let's say 500 000 bet with me?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Any Nog lovers here who wants to make a little, let's say 500 000 bet with me?


ask Toxic Rauno  he is known for crazy bets^^


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> ask Toxic Rauno  he is known for crazy bets^^


Yeah, i remember watching his bets that were pretty wild. They were against you, yes?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*UFC Fight Night 24 Championship Pick 'em Matchups*

Ladies and Gentleman, *we are live
*

for the main event of the evening. 3 rounds of fighting, in the Championship Pick 'em League. ... Introducing first, in the red corner... from England... he is one of the hottest fighters in the CPL... hixxy! His opponent across the cage, in the blue corner.... hailing from England...a man who takes on all comers and only wants to fight the best... Killstarz!! 

You know the rules, good luck to you both...


Main Event

*hixxy* (10-10-1) vs *Killstarz* (9-8)


Our main card has the top ranked fighters not afraid to pick fight on a Fight Night show who have not faced each other lately:

Main Card

*SpoKen* (12-8) vs *dudeabides* (11-9-1)
*BobbyCooper* (9-11) vs *Rauno* (7-4)
*Mike28* (3-2) vs *edlavis88* (0-2)
*HitOrGetHit* (10-11) vs *Ruckus* (8-12)
*Bknmax* (6-11) vs *UFC_OWNS* (4-6)


The undercard has fights that will be just as interesting, as the ones that air on Spike TV so don't miss these: 

Undercard

*Intermission* (4-9) vs *limba* (3-2)
*Life B Ez* (1-0) vs *DragonStriker* (0-1)
*Ape City* (2-2) vs *PheelGoodInc* (2-2)
*attention* (7-14) vs *Relavate* (1-2)​











*Remember, picks must be sent by Saturday, Mar. 26th at apprx. 6:00 PM EST or by the time the prelim fights start.*

Signups are still open until the show, and every two signed up will be in a matchup against each other. Don't forget to take note if the UFC fight card changes, if so just pm your picks to me again. Thanks!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Awesome, my first main event!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

How do you like the number 12 BobbyCooper?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Undercard again? WTF why am I getting the Joseph Benavadiz treatment, me and McKeever went to war, people want to watch me. And I've even rocking my new limba sig for it....hahah just kidding. I'll be on the maincard next time, all eyes on me


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Myself and Killstarz are going to put on an epic fight in the main event. The first time in history two englishmen have headlined a top tier PPV. Unfortunately for Killstarz i have beaten him before and i have improved all aspects of my game no end since that fight so there will only be one outcome.

Machida Karate, i hope you will be in attendance..


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Myself and Killstarz are going to put on an epic fight in the main event. The first time in history two englishmen have headlined a top tier PPV. Unfortunately for Killstarz i have beaten him before and i have improved all aspects of my game no end since that fight so there will only be one outcome.
> 
> Machida Karate, i hope you will be in attendance..


I look forward to seeing that... I hope you bring your A-game


Winner of this has title shot written all over it :thumb02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Killstarz said:


> I look forward to seeing that... I hope you bring your A-game


I hope you bring a highly qualified medical team, coz your gonna need it after i have finished with you


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Sign me up please!


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

me 2! sign me up please!raise01:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ape City was on standby, so PheelGoodInc will be against him. And the next signup will go against attention. Thanks guys.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Bobby, ever been in a FOTN?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Rauno said:


> Bobby, ever been in a FOTN?


Female Only Touching Night?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Female Only Touching Night?


Yup, that's the one! :thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Bobby, ever been in a FOTN?


I had it all Rauno  FOTN, KOTN, Title Fights, Robberys and on and on^^ 

I'm just here for Fans these days^^ so bring it :thumb02:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I had it all Rauno  FOTN, KOTN, Title Fights, Robberys and on and on^^
> 
> I'm just here for Fans these days^^ so bring it :thumb02:


BobbyCooper, The CroCop of the CPL?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Do you guys want a vbookie thread for the main event? Even though it's not a title fight it's going to be a good one.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds good to me dudes!


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I need to do my picks soon this one is going to be harder to pick than ufc 128 hopefully i do equally or better.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I haven't made my picks as well, time's running out soon.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Rauno said:


> I haven't made my picks as well, time's running out soon.


This is going to be very very difficult to pick specially with the korean zombie fight, hardy fight and davis fight.


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

IM in


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I have made half my picks, but havent put any into order yet. I do far better when i spend time picking, 4 or 5 events last year i just picked 5 minutes before the deadline as i didnt take it serious enough. Dudes will vouch for that as he use to have to send me pms reminding me etc.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

hixxy said:


> I have made half my picks, but havent put any into order yet. I do far better when i spend time picking, 4 or 5 events last year i just picked 5 minutes before the deadline as i didnt take it serious enough. Dudes will vouch for that as he use to have to send me pms reminding me etc.


I made my picks on tuesday, then ordered them on wednesday, then double checked them on thursday and submitted them. :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Relavate said:


> IM in


Alright, thanks. You're up against attention.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

The Caceres v Semerier fight and the Garica v Zombie fight are the toughest two to pick i think.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

hixxy said:


> The Caceres v Semerier fight and the Garica v Zombie fight are the toughest two to pick i think.


i made my pick for the Garcia/Jung fight pretty quick... don't know if i'll be right though?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I keep trying to play the fight out in my mind..

I can see either a first round finish for Garcia, a third round submission for Jung, or a decision for either..


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

hixxy said:


> I keep trying to play the fight out in my mind..
> 
> I can see either a first round finish for Garcia, a third round submission for Jung, or a decision for either..


Once you've submitted your picks, fancy swapping picks via PM?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Killstarz said:


> Once you've submitted your picks, fancy swapping picks via PM?


yeah for sure, i like doing this for every event so i can keep tabs on the score as the event is in progress 

Im gonna watch the weigh ins tonight before submitting them, just to be sure on a couple of things and then ill send them your way.

Will you be watching live tomorrow night?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

possibly, if i can muster the stamina to stop up for it. More likely i'll sky+ it and watch it first thing sunday morning.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

hixxy said:


> I keep trying to play the fight out in my mind..
> 
> I can see either a first round finish for Garcia, a third round submission for Jung, or a decision for either..


You are not wrong, this whole event is pretty tough. Kind of hope i'm wrong but i got a hell of a lot of these fights going to decision!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> You are not wrong, this whole event is pretty tough. Kind of hope i'm wrong but i got a hell of a lot of these fights going to decision!


I always like to have a few descisions in my picks but i have more than usual on this one.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I currently have 7 decisions, with two fights left to decide on. I also have 3 of the prelims in my top 4 picks..


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah i got 3 prelims in my top 4 too along with Amir/Demarques fight. Main and Co main are as tough as any to call.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I can't trash talk my opponent, I have to much respect for him. I love that dude (get it?) I just plan on going out there and putting on a great show for the fans.. 

yada yada yada...

And then getting SUPER KO OF THE NIGHT!!!! You're going DOWN Dude!!! You have nothing for me! You will never be nothing! Your title run stops tomorrow night when you knock on my door buddy!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I guess SpoKen has erm spoken


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Is it just me or this card's gonna have a lot of decisions?! :confused02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

limba said:


> Is it just me or this card's gonna have a lot of decisions?! :confused02:


Yeah ive currently got 7 decisions picked..


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I have 6 decisions picked. It just seems like the guys match up too well with each other. You never know though, these are usually the kind of cards that end up being shockers with highlight real KO's.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Picks are now in ladies and gentleman.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Im wrapping up my choices. Went back and fourth on a lot of fights.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

About half of us have the picks in, the other guys don't forget this show starts before the usual PPV's if you go by the prelims which we do. According to mmajunkie, they're about 3 hours away.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

And the Facebook prelims start in 4hrs 20mins.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Picks are in! Let's get it ooooon!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Anyone seen Relavate or Ruckus? MMAjunkie say the fights start in 10 minutes, but they are always running late. But I'd expect them to start by the top of the hour at least.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I just messaged Revalate on Facebook.. Hes not responded yet though..


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Relavate sent his last minute, so he's good, but Ruckus is going to have to do some last minute stuff.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah i sent him a chat message on Facebook as he was online then he went straight off line, so hopefully that prompted him to send them.

DO we not have a substitute for Ruckus?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

No we had an even # this time, bummer cause he is always playing. Stuff happens though, maybe he'll get them in time.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bummer..

For anyone thats interested, me and Killstarz swapped picks and it looks that it may come down to three fights, as we have all the others the same..

Killstarz picked McCorkle, Caceres and Figueroa

hixxy picked Morecraft, Semerzier and McDonald..

Obviously rounds and methods have an impact but if one of us was to get all three of the above right it will be lights out for the other!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

SpoKen picked D & A Johnson's while I picked Hardy/sadollah. We picked a lot differently but those were the two that stood out, should be interesting! That reminds me, somebody picked Johnson and Johnson without first names and I don't know which Johnson is which Johnson. So if he doesn't respond to the pm I sent him before either Johnson fights, won't be til after 10 pm they're both main card, I will flip a coin to see if his Johnson at number one is Rumble or Demarques and use the Johnson farther down the list for the other Johnson. Heh, that usually only happens on Miller brothers fight cards.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Lowe up two rounds to one according to junkie..


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Lowe up two rounds to one according to junkie..


to none u mean  looks like Lowe got this


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah sorry meant two rounds to none 

Fight didnt go the distance though!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Yeah sorry meant two rounds to none
> 
> Fight didnt go the distance though!


Lowe kept going into the guillotine thats what he gets


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

Damn facebook is down wtf


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

DAMN!!!! Just got off work and thought for sure I had another 20 minutes to get my picks in. Helluva a way to rematch with HOGH.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Relavate said:


> Damn facebook is down wtf


Its fine for me? Plus the fights dont start on there for another 44 mins mate


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

hmm i shall fix this problem (james bond voice)


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ruckus said:


> DAMN!!!! Just got off work and thought for sure I had another 20 minutes to get my picks in. Helluva a way to rematch with HOGH.


Send them in quick, im sure it would be better to do that and we trust your Lentz fight pick rather than miss out altogether..


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for the chat reminder luke i did get it right when my facebook account went down for matience.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah Ruckus' picks were in at the last second possible, and that is only because the fights were delayed so long before they finally started. Cool :thumbsup:

Btw, Intermission was the only one who saw Lentz by sub coming. Everybody and their brother thought he was going to win by UD. Wonder why? Heh.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Relavate said:


> Thanks for the chat reminder luke i did get it right when my facebook account went down for matience.


No problem mate 



dudeabides said:


> Btw, Intermission was the only one who saw Lentz by sub coming. Everybody and their brother thought he was going to win by UD. Wonder why? Heh.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Yeah Ruckus' picks were in at the last second possible, and that is only because the fights were delayed so long before they finally started. Cool :thumbsup:
> 
> Btw, Intermission was the only one who saw Lentz by sub coming. Everybody and their brother thought he was going to win by UD. Wonder why? Heh.


I don't think anyone expected that luck sub coming Lowe should of played it safe


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

2-0 so far with Simpson bang on.


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

grrr my fb is still down for matience


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

do we have any facebook fights for this event?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

We have 5 my friend, starting right now.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

hixxy said:


> We have 5 my friend, starting right now.


Nice, any chance you can post a link please mate


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=727715233&ref=ts#!/UFC?sk=app_4949752878

Im getting a VERY nice stream aswell, looks almost HD.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Dammit...i'm so tired! 
Let the FB fights start already.

It's gonna be a loooooooong nite!

2-0 btw!

I am now 18 predictions in a row correct:
- last 4 from UFC on Versus3
- 12-0 from UFC 128
- 2-0 so far here

Something is gonna go terrible wrong, isn't it?! :laugh:


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

Updates please.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey my man Morecraft, nice forgot all about this fight

Sweet he looking good too, I hope he kicks McCorkle's sorry ass


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

McCorkle is a can!
He's gonna get finished this rd.

And the ref is stupid. He should have stood him up at the end of the 1st.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

limba said:


> McCorkle is a can!
> Ge's gonna get finished this rd.
> 
> And the ref is stupid. He should have stood him up at the end of the 1st.


Sig bet says Morecraft wins this fight


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Sig bet says Morecraft wins this fight


I have Morecraft winning this also.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

*WOOOOOOOOOW!

******* beautiful!!!!! *

_Bad language...srry! _


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

limba said:


> I have Morecraft winning this also.


whoops I misread lol, I thought you said Morecraft was a can, but fuk yra he gave McCorkle what he deserved.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

4-0 so far, lovely.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> whoops I misread lol, I thought you said Morecraft was a can, but fuk yra he gave McCorkle what he deserved.


McCorkle has the gas tank of a 70 year-old grandpa.

He went straight into that guillotine and he looked like he was trying to rest .... lol


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

hixxy said:


> 4-0 so far, lovely.


Same here  

20-0 prediction run! 

I just noticed Hendricks's fight already took place (i really was sleepy...lol). 
I'm starting to wake up now that the fights are on FB!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

What a great fight, Mcdonald v Figueroa.

Im 5-0 now


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for UFC Fight Night 24 Championship Pick 'em
*​
The correct calls:



> Lentz Sub 3
> Simpson UD
> Hendricks TKO 1
> Morecraft Sub 2
> ...


*The Matchups

Main Event*

*hixxy* (11-10-1) vs *Killstarz* (9-9)

*And it is allll over, the winner... hixxy!!!

He won 181 to 127!!! * 


*
Main Card

SpoKen (12-9) vs dudeabides (12-9-1)
Fight won by dudeabides 169 to 123! 

BobbyCooper (10-11) vs Rauno (7-5)
Fight won by BobbyCooper 172 to 133! 

Mike28 (3-3) vs edlavis88 (1-2)
Fight won by edlavis88 160 to 85! KOTN!

HitOrGetHit (10-12) vs Ruckus (9-12)
Fight won by Ruckus 142 to 129! FOTN!

Bknmax (6-12) vs UFC_OWNS (5-6)
Fight won by UFC_OWNS 179 to 138! 


Undercard


Intermission (4-10) vs limba (4-2)
Fight won by limba 191 to 162! 

Life B Ez (2-0) vs DragonStriker (0-2)
Fight won by Life B Ez 172 to 120!

Ape City (2-3) vs PheelGoodInc (3-2)
Fight won by PheelGoodInc 186 to 144! 

attention (8-14) vs Relavate (1-3)
Fight won by attention 149 to 117! 

*​



Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was limba again with 191 points. 


(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks: 

hixxy


> John Hathaway vs. Kris McCray - Hathaway UD *27*
> 
> Jon Madsen vs. Mike Russow - Madsen UD
> 
> ...


Killstarz


> Antonio Rogerio Nogueira vs. Phil Davis
> Davis via UD *30*
> 
> DaMarques Johnson vs. Amir Sadollah
> ...


SpoKen


> Phil Davis U dec (would say sub but naaaaaaaaaaah) *30*
> Anthony Johnson KO 1st *21*
> DaMarques Johnson KO 2nd
> Leonard Garcia U dec
> ...


dudeabides


> Hendricks UD *22*
> Hathaway UD *26*
> McDonald KO 1 *20*
> Madsen TKO 3
> ...


BobbyCooper


> Phil Davis TKO 3 *22*
> John Hathaway TKO 2 *21*
> Michael McDonald TKO 2 *20*
> Jon Madsen KO 2
> ...


Rauno


> davis-dec-ud *30*
> hardy-tko-2nd
> sadollah-dec-ud *20*
> korean zombie-dec-split *19*
> ...


Mike28


> John Hathaway, TKO, RD1 *22*
> Phil Davis, TKO, RD1 *21*
> Dan Hardy, TKO, RD2
> Damarques Johnson, Submission, RD2
> ...


edlavis88


> Lentz, Decision, Unanimous *22*
> Hathaway, Decision, Unanimous *26*
> Hendricks, TKO/KO, Round 2 *25*
> Sadollah, Decision, Unanimous *19*
> ...


HitOrGetHit


> Nik Lentz via Unanimous Decision *22*
> John Hathaway via Unanimous Decision *26*
> Phil Davis via Unanimous Decision *28*
> Jon Madsen via TKO Rd. 3
> ...


Ruckus


> Phil Davis, TKO 1st *22*
> Dan Hardy, TKO 1st
> Amir Sadollah, UD *20*
> Chan Sung Jung, UD *19*
> ...


Bknmax


> Phil Davis,Decision (Unanimous) *30*
> Nik Lentz ,Decision (Unanimous) *21*
> John Hathaway,Decision (Unanimous) *25*
> Michael McDonald,TKO,Round 1 *19*
> ...


UFC_OWNS


> Phil Davis by UD *30*
> Anthony Johnson by UD *29*
> Amir Sadollah by UD *20*
> Leonard Garcia by SD
> ...


Intermission


> Phil Davis, Unanimous Decision *30*
> Aaron Simpson, Unanimous Decision *29*
> Christian Morecraft, 1st, TKO *20*
> Amir Sadollah, Unanimous Decision *19*
> ...


limba


> Jon Madsen vs. Mike Russow - Jon Madsen, UD
> John Hathaway vs. Kris McCray - John Hathaway, UD *26*
> Johny Hendricks vs. T.J. - Waldburger - Johny Hendricks, TKO, 3rd rd *25*
> Edwin Figueroa vs. Michael McDonald - Michael McDonald, TKO, 2nd rd *19*
> ...


Life B Ez


> Johnson KO/Tko 1st *22*
> Hathaway UD *26*
> Davis UD *28*
> Johnson Ko/Tko 3rd
> ...


DragonStriker


> Lentz, decision, unanamious *22*
> Waldburger, decision, unanimous
> Russow, decision, unanimous *20*
> McCray, decision, unanimous
> ...


Ape City


> Phil Davis/decision/ unanimous *30*
> Anthony Johnson/ decision/ unanimous *29*
> Amir Sadollah/decision/ unanimous *20*
> Alex Caceres/tko/ round 2
> ...


PheelGoodInc


> Phil Davis Round 2 Sub *22*
> Anthony Johnson Unanimous Decisions *29*
> Amir Sadollah Unanimous Decision *20*
> Leonard Garcia 1st KO
> ...


attention


> Johny Hendricks, decision, unanimous *22*
> Nik Lentz, decision, unanimous *21*
> Jon Madsen, decision, unanimous
> John Hathaway, decision, unanimous *24*
> ...


Relavate


> Antonio Rogerio Nogueira vs. Phil Davis (davis rd 1 tko) *22*
> Dan Hardy vs. Anthony Johnson (johnson decsion) *26*
> DaMarques Johnson vs. Amir Sadollah (Johnson tko rd 2)
> Leonard Garcia vs. Chan Sung Jung (garcia decsion)
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message. Thanks for playing on a Fight Night show everybody.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

hixxy said:


> What a great fight, Mcdonald v Figueroa.
> 
> Im 5-0 now


Same here!

I was really impressed with both guys, especially the 2nd rd.
Really nice bottom game from McDonald, but also really good submission defense from Figueroa. 
And how about Figueroa btw - one weeks notice taking this fight. 

Both guys need to work on their conditioning a bit, but they look promissing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

who got the w in that one.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

My number 1 pick Hathaway is up now.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

hixxy said:


> My number 1 pick Hathaway is up now.


I expect McCray to start fading.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The results are going to be on pg. 13 tonight. Stupid work computer was locking up and I submitted what I was working on so it wouldn't be lost. Just who picked what, things like that, the points won't be on there until later. Seems to be working ok now that I restarted...


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Man im finding this hard to watch, Hathaway is gonna drop a decision here i think..


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Hathaway should just keep the fight on the feet and he will win this.

McCray is in "zombie mode" already.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

6-0 now and leading Killstarz by 122 points to 79 points.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

7-0 Boom!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

7-0...
23 in a row.....


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I got Madsen, Garcia, Amir, Hardy and Jones to come..


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

hixxy said:


> I got Madsen, Garcia, Amir, Hardy and *Jones* to come..



You mean Davis, right?! 

PS: same here, except for Korean Zombie instead of Garcia. I'm affraid of the judges...lol


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah Davis 

Had a few beers


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Yeah Davis
> 
> Had a few beers


It's juice for me man...4:20 am here...too late for beers :laugh:

I added ya on Facebook man. :thumb02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

limba said:


> It's juice for me man...4:20 am here...too late for beers :laugh:
> 
> I added ya on Facebook man. :thumb02:


Just confirmed it mate!

How did you know my name?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Just confirmed it mate!
> 
> How did you know my name?


You made that thread: "Facebook accounts"


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ahh yes, forgot about that after it got closed..


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Leave it for 2 fat guys to make a mess out of things!

- first wrong prediction of the evening
- ended my *23 correct predictions run* 
- lost me a lot of credits on vBookie

:thumbsdown:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

You weren't the only one, limba my man. Pheelgood, hixxy, and I also got our first wrong # on that fight just now. 7-1 not having the same ring to it that it would have if Madsen pulled that out, but oh well. DragonStriker, Relavate and OWNS got that one right though.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I lost a whole 2 (Two) credits on vBookie on that one lol.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> You weren't the only one, limba my man. Pheelgood, hixxy, and I also got our first wrong # on that fight just now. 7-1 not having the same ring to it that it would have if Madsen pulled that out, but oh well. DragonStriker, Relavate and OWNS got that one right though.


I know...tough to swallow a loss like that.

Last 4 fights, me and Inter have the asme picks. 
I'm 7-1 and he's 5-3 so far.
I can't lose the fight anymore


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ive beaten Killstarz in the main event aswell.

Im currently 138 points to his 79 points with the same winners coming up.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Phil Davis by UD
Anthony Johnson by UD
Amir Sadollah by UD
Leonard Garcia by SD
Mackens Semerzier by sub round 1
Mike Russow by UD
John Hathaway by UD
Edwin Figueroa tko round 1
Sean McCorkle by sub round 1
Aaron Simpson by tko round 1
Johny Hendricks by UD
Nik Lentz by UD


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I am not even close with this one.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im 8-2 now, on 158 points.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

9-1
The *fat fight* screwed me so far...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

7-3 going ok i guess, i wish i could have changed my morecraft and edwin picks


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Got Hardy tko in the 3rd in this one.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

6-3 right now, got my ass kicked on some really stupid picks. I really don't know what made me pick some of the fights the way I did.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Anthony Johnson by UD


I will be shoked if Rumble wins a decision!
This guy can't make it to a decision! He will gas 5 times in 15 minutes. lol

Either he gets the KO in the 1st or he loses by gassing.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

rumble looked good in round 1, but now the question is how long rumbles cardio can last in rounds 2 and 3


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

my decisions looking pretty good right now limba


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Is that Roy Nelson in Hardys corner?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> my decisions looking pretty good right now limba


:confused05:
Yup! Gotta eat my own words!

I am shoked actually!
Rumble is fighting very very smart! Never imagined it.

And will Jardy ever learn:

*wrestling*
*wrestling*
*wrestling*
*wrestling*
*wrestling*​


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> :confused05:
> Yup! Gotta eat my own words!
> 
> I am shoked actually!
> ...


yep dominating decision for rumble hardy does need to learn at least top class bjj so he can defend the wrestling, but damn he is hard to submit


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Do you think Hardy will get cut now, or get one more chance?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Do you think Hardy will get cut now, or get one more chance?


they'll give him one more chance against john hathaway


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Do you think Hardy will get cut now, or get one more chance?





UFC_OWNS said:


> they'll give him one more chance against john hathaway


Nope!
He will get a fighter coming of a loss!
McCray, Lytle or Demarques maybe...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

he can only beat demarquez out of those 3 i think


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

9-3 for me and i dont know about my other picks but the last 2 were right on the money with method of victory for me


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> he can only beat demarquez out of those 3 i think


He beats McCray also.
And with Lytle it should be a great fight for the fans.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Right its 5.15am here and im off for some sleep..

I make the main event hixxy - 183 v Killstarz - 130


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

10-2. Not bad, but as usual I had very few correct calls as far as how they won. Still feeling pretty confident about tonight. Can't wait to see how I did.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

it was an ok performance at least i have stopped the rot from my new coach rashad evans


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The scores and results are all on pg. 13 if you guys want to see them. Just still working on the paying you guys part.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

OH wow I didn't realize the results were up. Second highest score out of everyone! I'm stoked.

3 fight win streak for me!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

How the hell did a pull that off? I thought I was about to get trounced. I guess Champions always find a way to win. You guys thought Jon Jones' rise to the top was quick, just watch, all eyes on me.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Oof I did horrible! No shame in losing to the Dude though. Good fight man! Congrats!

*secretly bitter*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Haha, it's no big deal. I just use my system. Play every CPL, bet on every vbookie. Pick the same guys on both I'm sure of, and pick one for vbookie and the other for CPL when I'm not. Like Hardy/Rumble and Garcia/Zombie tonight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

the comeback has started so be wary


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Right its 5.15am here and im off for some sleep..
> 
> I make the main event hixxy - 183 v Killstarz - 130


No excuses from me, good job buddy


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

KOTN baby!!! Thats more like it!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Joe Rogan post fight interview with hixxy

*Rogan: Alright im here with the winner, a very happy hixxy, talk me through the fight.

hixxy: First i wanna thank Killstarz for taking this fight, hes a game opponent, i was just the better man on the night.

Rogan: Your 7-1 in your last 8 fights, What do you feel is next for you?

hixxy: Hey man ill fight anyone Danabides throws at me, but theres only 4 guys above me in the rankings, two i have beaten, and one of them i am 0-2 against, with Dudeabides challenging for the title at UFC129 make it happen!*

And im not sure if it makes any difference but Amir won by submission and not tko as stated in the results.

Edit: No one picked Amir by sub so i guess it doesn't..


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Edit: Never mind.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I would like to thank Intermission, for a great performance.
He is still young and has a great future ahead of him.

As far as my performance goes, i would like to thank my coaches, my sparring partners, my fans and my sponsors.

4-0 in my last 4 fights.
2nd time in a row, i've had the highest score.

I will continue training hard and try to improve the weak aspects of my game.

It's too early to talk about titles and belts. 
But, we will see...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Hat off to you Bobby, you ended my little W streak and whooped my ass.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Tough loss but I will come back stronger than ever. Good fight, Pheel!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

limba said:


> I would like to thank Intermission, for a great performance.
> He is still young and has a great future ahead of him.
> 
> As far as my performance goes, i would like to thank my coaches, my sparring partners, my fans and my sponsors.
> ...


I'm on a 3 fight win streak and was the second highest scorer. I'm calling out Limba! It would be great on my record and a good gatekeeper to the main even! LETS DO IT!



Ape City said:


> Tough loss but I will come back stronger than ever. Good fight, Pheel!


Thanks, you too. You did pretty well yourself. I was getting damn worried when I wasn't getting many correct methods of wins. Thank goodness the correct fighter is worth more than the method.

BTW I though Davis' wrestling was going to be a lot better than it was. I was thinking lil nog was going to get frustrated and Davis would catch him in an anaconda second round. I really wanted that!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Hat off to you Bobby, you ended my little W streak and whooped my ass.


Nice battle Rauno, the pleasure is all mine 

we will meet again at least once! 


maybe I do can make another run to the top^^


I'm calling out UFC_OWNS btw


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Nice battle Rauno, the pleasure is all mine
> 
> we will meet again at least once!
> 
> ...


*grin turns to frown* i guess its on then bobby:serious01:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> *grin turns to frown* i guess its on then bobby:serious01:


Hah^^ I knew you would accept bud 

Let's do this^^


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I got totally destroyed by this one.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I'm on a 3 fight win streak and was the second highest scorer. I'm calling out Limba! It would be great on my record and a good gatekeeper to the main even! LETS DO IT!


Why are you calling me out?!
We fought already at 126 and although you beat me, i don't know if a rematch is the best idea.

Remember the trash talk?! LOL

I wouldn't mind it...
No offense to you of course. You are a very talented adversary, but at this point in my career i have to sit down with my camp and think this out and take the best decision. :laugh:

I believe a fight against a veteran would help me out a lot. 
Same goes for you sir.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> Why are you calling me out?!
> We fought already at 126 and although you beat me, i don't know if a rematch is the best idea.
> 
> Remember the trash talk?! LOL
> ...


you may as well vs killstarz or spoken then



BobbyCooper said:


> Hah^^ I knew you would accept bud
> 
> Let's do this^^


hells yeah, i may go awfully or terrifically because i am picking shields and i may pick randy although im not sure yet and ill also probably pick diaz and bocek, its a tough tough card


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

limba said:


> Why are you calling me out?!
> We fought already at 126 and although you beat me, i don't know if a rematch is the best idea.
> 
> Remember the trash talk?! LOL
> ...


LULZ. I completely forgot that was you! :thumb02:

Nevermind then sir, I'll see you for a title shot / title defense some day!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> hells yeah, i may go awfully or terrifically because i am picking shields and i may pick randy although im not sure yet and ill also probably pick diaz and bocek, its a tough tough card


Should be an easy victory for me then :thumb03:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> LULZ. I completely forgot that was you! :thumb02:
> 
> Nevermind then sir, *I'll see you for a title shot / title defense some day*!


Absolutely!

At this point i feel we're like 2 young prospects who started to make some waves 

We will fight for the belt in the not so distant future! :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Should be an easy victory for me then :thumb03:


well we'll see if bocek and shields back up my confidence in them


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> well we'll see if bocek and shields back up my confidence in them


Bocek is not a bad pick my man :thumbsup:

but Shields.. well you know


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Bocek is not a bad pick my man :thumbsup:
> 
> but Shields.. well you know


in shields we trust, also i have a soft spot for people with the same first name as me, i think he'll win a grappling fest decision, i think i may take henderson now too because i think he is a better stand up guy than mark, i cant wait for macdonald-diaz though!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I think im gonna pick Shields. I really think he has a big chance of winning.. If i dont pick him just for the fact hes fighting GSP i will be gutted if he wins and i didnt pick him..


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

hixxy said:


> I think im gonna pick Shields. I really think he has a big chance of winning.. If i dont pick him just for the fact hes fighting GSP i will be gutted if he wins and i didnt pick him..


If you're even vaguely considering it in CPL where everything is an even payout, you should put up big 'money' in the vbookie where he pays out 378 for every 100 you put down.


----------

